# April Fool's day!



## awanzi

Does this exist in your country?

How do you call it?

In Italian is an "April fish": _Pesce d'aprile!_


----------



## Chazzwozzer

It's pretty much popular in Turkey. We simply say* "1 Nisan!"*, meaning *"April 1"*


----------



## Etcetera

In Russia, we usually call it П*е*рвое апр*е*ля / P*e*rvoe apr*e*lya (1st April). But it can also be called День дурак*о*в / Den' durak*o*v, i.e. Fools' Day.


----------



## Whodunit

In German, we say "*1. April*" (= erster April). Everyone knows what is meant by that.


----------



## xafire

In Spain we celebrate it on December 28th, and it's called ¨Innocents´day¨


----------



## Marga H

In Polish we say: *Prima  aprilis ! *( It's Latin ) We also add: *Uważaj , bo się pomylisz! *( it rhymes ) Be careful otherwise you will make a mistake !


----------



## Whodunit

Marga H said:


> In Polish we say: *Prima aprilis ! *( It's Latin ) We also add: *Uważaj , bo się pomylisz! *( it rhymes ) Be careful otherwise you will make a mistake !


 
Do you mean that "aprilis" and "pomylisz" rhyme? I thought "sz" was pronounced like "sh" in English. Am I wrong?


----------



## Hakro

Finnish: *aprillipäivä*


----------



## ronanpoirier

Portuguese:
1º de Abril, dia dos bobos (April 1st, fools' day)

/pri'mejru da'briL, 'dzhiä duz 'bobus/

PS.: /L/ = dark L, /ä/ = Portuguese final a from accents from Portugal and Center-South of Brazil.
PS².:  That pronunciation is according to the way I speak.


----------



## Nanon

In French: (le) 1er (premier) avril.
Like in Italy, April Fool's jokes and hoaxes are called "poisson d'avril"!


----------



## Thomas1

Whodunit said:


> Do you mean that "aprilis" and "pomylisz" rhyme? I thought "sz" was pronounced like "sh" in English. Am I wrong?


Hi Whodunit,

Polish _sz _is pronounced similarly to English _sh_ but they are not the same sounds.
As for the rhyme, it's not just the _sz _vs_ s_ which rhyme here (and, yes, you're right it's it's not a full-on rhyme, but the similarity of sounds makes the rhyme acceptable). These are the rhyming parts: _ilis_ and _ylisz_, phonetically [ilis] and [ilis].


Tom


----------



## Outsider

ronanpoirier said:


> Portuguese:
> 1º de Abril, dia dos bobos (April 1st, fools' day)


Also _Dia das mentiras_ and _Dia das petas_, "day of the lies".


----------



## ronanpoirier

Yes Outsider! I just remembered it some while after I turned off the computer. And I've just come here to add that.


----------



## doman

Vietnamese:

-Ngày Cá tháng Tư / April's fish day
-Ngày Nói Dối / Deceiving day


----------



## Maja

In Serbia, after you fool smo, you say: "Aprililili!!!".


----------



## Myname

In China we say "愚人节". It literally means "The Fools' Festival ".


----------



## david_carmen

In Romania, the first of April (rom: întâi aprilie) is called "Ziua păcălelii".

întâi=first
aprilie=April
ziua=day
păcăleală=fool ("păcălelii" is the genitive for "păcăleală")

ă = [ə]
î = [ î]


----------



## suslik

In Estonia we call it "esimene aprill" or "naljapäev"


----------



## Wandene

In Lithuania we call it "Balandžio pirmoji" <April's first>


----------



## deine

In Lithuanian you could also say - "Melagių diena" (day of the liars)


----------



## Lillita

*Hungarian:*

_bolondok napja_ ~ literally: Fools' Day
or simply
_április 1._ (április elseje) ~ meaning: April 1st


----------



## mylasalle

Unfortunately, or fortunately, in the Phillipines we do not commemorate it consciously. Thereby, no such phrase exists idiomatically in Tagalog.

But if such a phrase were to be invented, it would surely be...
Araw (Day) ng mga (of the) Nalókó (Fools).


----------



## taruguita

In Spain we celebrate this on the 28th December and we call it "*Dia de los Santos Inocentes".*

Info available on Wikipedia under "Massacre of the Innocents", section 5 (Feast Days)


----------



## Joannes

*Eén april* in Dutch.

If you pull a joke you can call that *een aprilvis*.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*apríl*

It doesn't confuse with the month April because the month April is "duben" in Czech.

And after you fool somebody you say "apríl".


----------



## Sardokan1.0

_In *Sardinian *is :_

_Su die de sas trampas = the day of the tricks_


----------



## Penyafort

*Catalan*

*· Dia dels innocents* = Day of the Innocents
(December 28th)

*· Dia d'enganar *(or *enganyar*) = Day of fooling
(in Menorca)
(April 1st) -- _Menorca was British for much of the 18th century_

*· Peix d'abril* = April's Fish
(in French Catalonia and Alghero)
(April 1st) -- _Calque from French and Italian_


An *innocentada* is a prank performed on this day.

*Llufa *in Catalan usually means 'silent fart' but it's also the humanoid piece of paper that is traditionally attached to somebody's backas a prank on this day. In Valencian, it's called *càguila*.​


----------



## elroy

Palestinian Arabic: كذبة نيسان (_kizbet nisān_), 'lie of April' 





doman said:


> -Ngày Cá tháng Tư / April's fish day


 Interesting!  This must be a calque on the French _poisson d'avril_.


----------



## Perseas

In Greek:

*Πρωταπριλιά* /protapriʎá/, from πρώτη (fem.) =first and Απρίλης.


----------

